# What Kind?



## rjg1992 (Sep 23, 2013)

i also have a similiar one that has a darker head but his back is all green.


----------



## rjg1992 (Sep 23, 2013)




----------



## rjg1992 (Sep 23, 2013)

rjg1992 said:


>


my VIDEO of fish. Please let me know which ones i have? I don't know all of them at all haha. just got them out of a variety cichlid tank. 37$ for 20 cichlids.


----------



## Cichlidman14 (Jul 17, 2013)

You have
1 electric blue johnanni
2 red zebra
2 yellow labs
1 rusty
the rest seem like assorted peacocks which can be hybrids
And maybe some miscillaneous hybrud mbunas which are quite common in assorted tanks.


----------



## rjg1992 (Sep 23, 2013)

Crazy what was that big one coming out from rocks chasing the other ones?


----------



## mike1234 (Feb 16, 2010)

The pictured fish is a Tropheus moori.
The "zebras" look like hybrids.
The electric blue may be a hybrid as well.
Same with the dull colored peacocks.
The orange faced fish is a true winner. Gephyrochromis. One of my favorites.
The other mbuna at 7 seconds looks like a mbamba.
At 22 seconds you have a nice rusty too.
Unfortunately, that's all I can ID from that video.


----------



## rjg1992 (Sep 23, 2013)

That rusty is a jerk. lol! so is the Gephyrochromis they fight eachother often all day


----------

